# The Powermatic 4224 has landed.



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, at last it's here, what an incredible machine. The castings on this thing are close to an inch thick just about everywhere. The quality of every part of it is absolutely incredible. Every part seems to have been built for overkill. The tailstock is a mountain of heavy metal and the Banjo is an animal. It also has two set levers to lock down the tool rest. The tool rest also has a recess for a finger guide, a nice feature. It's set up to have 3 ranges of speed, 0 to 910, 0 to 2000 and 0 to 3500. Since I'll be turning larger pieces I figured I'd change the belt setting to the lower setting. I was pleasantly surprised that the belt change only took about 30 seconds from start to finish, a very simple procedure. The motor is under the lathe bed with a metal shield over it to prevent any chips from getting in it. It really is great that I'll no longer have a motor in the way of my steady rest. It's also nice that the motor is so low in the unit, this gives it a solid center of gravity. Speaking of the motor, it's a monstrous 3 horse power 3 phase motor. It has a phase inverter built in so it can be used with either a 1 or 3 phase power supply. Another nice feature they include is a magnetic on/off switch that can go anywhere. It also has a built in 24pt index lock that is absolutely rock solid. That will make getting the tightest of chucks to release a breeze. I could go on and on with all the features this machine has, but I'll wait till I get to spin some wood on it. I have to say too that the people at Powermatic were absolutely wonderful to deal with. Very knowledgeable about every aspect of the machine and extremely friendly to talk to. I looked at a lot of other lathes but I just can't find anything else you could buy that offered more for your money (a lot more money for some of them) IMHO I just couldn't do any better than the Powermatic. Now I have to just stare at it until the 220V is done. Talk about teasing myself. I really have to give a huge thank you to the wonderful people at Powermatic, they made a dream come true. 

Sorry for the poor picture quality, I'll have it in it's permanent place this weekend.
























Check out the scale of the tool rest.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

That is a monster.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Holy cow Bill you are pumped! That is one beautiful machine you have there. Glad it went to someone who will do it justice. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

What is the price of this monster ? I am sure we can all afford one.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm working on a segmented piece to test it with. Should be ready to go on the lathe soon. I've got my work cut out for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i want one !!!!!
nice and congrats:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mark81253 (Mar 21, 2012)

I GOTTA have me one of these. Damn- nice lathe. I'm green with envy.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Mark, I think the correct expression here is I'm mustard yellow with envy ;-)


----------



## mark81253 (Mar 21, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Mark, I think the correct expression here is I'm mustard yellow with envy ;-)


No kidding. For the time being I will have to struggle along with my little Jet:


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

Incredible!!!! Now we'll have more awesome turnings to look forward from you I am sure!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

That is the very same lathe I began turning on in 2005. Don't sell yourself short, that lil lathe kicks butt. I did a lot of segmented turnings on mine and sold them for good money. I love that little work horse.:thumbsup:


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Congrats!

They run $5,400 at Amazon if others are interested ...





Luckily, the local http://TechShopRDU.com here in Raleigh, NC just today got one installed. I teach some turning classes there and was so happy to learn they were getting this sweet machine.

They've been using an old home-grown beast that required wrenches -- yes, wrenches -- to adjust the banjo and tailstock. The added a Jet mini last year, but the Powermatic means I will need to spend more time there than I do at home with my Nova.

I've got some 20" black gum bowl blanks I've been dying to rough out. That machine's heft will be put to good use.

-- Norm


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!:thumbsup:

How did you guys get it off the pallet? It's one heavy beast.:yes:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Bill congrads. Can't wait to see the pens and bottlestoppers you make on that one.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful machine!
I've been all giddy with my new jet, and now you go and obtain that beast!:laughing:

Well done!:thumbsup:

p


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

WOOO HOOO. Couldn't wait to set it up at home so I just took it for a little test drive. I have some big chunks of eucalyptus here at work so I decided at lunch I'd mount a piece up. Pleasantly the machine is so quiet and the slow start is such a nice feature. I can't believe the difference form my 1442. I also didn't realize just how enjoyable the fully variable speed would be. It really makes a difference when you can fine tune the speed to the piece of wood on the lathe. Eucalyptus is one rock solid piece of wood but it stood no chance against the 3hp motor. I was using my Crown 1/2" bowl gouge because it's all i have here. I'll be bringing in the big guns tomorrow. I'll use my Glaser 5/8" 15V Elsworth grind gouge tomorrow. That'll turn this block into dust. :thumbsup:


----------

